# Questions to ask the breeder



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

So I think we are making a trip to meet a breeder hopefully next weekend!  There aren't any puppies yet, it's just an initial meeting to see if we are a good fit. crossfing) I know the breeder is very reputable, so I know they will have everything in order. I know he will have plenty of questions for me, but is there anything key I should make sure to ask him?


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Even if the breeder has everything in order, as the questions anyway. It shows you have taken the time to learn about the breed.

Ask about health clearances of the parents.

Ask about worming and puppy shots.

Ask about dew claws and vet checks.

Ask about guarantees.

Ask what the breeder expects of you.

Ask about the goal or plan for this litter.

Good luck


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

If the breeder has a website you probably know more about him than he does about you. If not, I second Leslie B. 
Based on your post I would assume you already know about the parents but I would most certainly ask to meet the parents of your future fur baby. 
The rest .... you should take your time and allow the breeder to get to know you and allow yourself to get to know the breeder personally. In my view the goal is to develop a relationship with the breeder for at least the life of your fur baby if not longer.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

I completely agree! Thank you so much for the advice. Those questions are great and I believe you are absolutely correct in showing the research. The breeder does have a website, but more for brags than to advertise puppies. And yes we will meet the potential parents ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I would ask the breeder if he will maintain contact with you and be a resource and support for the life of the dog. This is a very big deal to me. If they are in your area, do they have recommendations for a training group? If they are close enough would they ever be willing to keep your dog when you travel? (obviously that would be a luxury - not necessary but it sure could be nice )

Also, specific questions about exactly who he has over to help socialize the puppies, does he have young kids come over, if he works full time away from the house, is anyone helping to keep an eye on the puppies when they are new? How many weeks are they in the house? The entire 8 weeks or are they moved to an outdoor area or kennel at some point? Don't make any assumptions, ask specifics and details.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

A lot of the questions that have been posted should have really already been covered by initial information that the breeder sends out when there is a serious inquiry about a puppy.

Unless you know what a good worming protocol is, I don't think it would do much good to ask about something like this as all reputable breeders worm their puppies multiple times because as the old saying goes, "it is the nature of the beast". Puppies will need to be wormed because usually at least one in a litter will have some. It is done multiple times because while mom is still nursing, there can be a "reinfection", so to speak.

I know I send home a rather detailed Puppy health record with each one of our puppies and it lists the dates and what the puppies were wormed with each time along with detailed vaccination information and the name and phone number to our vet, in case there are any questions. Again, this should be standard protocol from any breeder so it may be more useful to ask if the puppies will go home with a health record.

Go to the breeders and enjoy speaking with the breeder and meeting the dogs. The breeder will be watching you and how you interact and react to the dogs, etc. So, being nervous and worried about asking questions while you are there, may be a little distracting to actually being able to spend time and get to know the dogs.

Since the litter has not been born yet, there will be lots of time to ask any questions that come up and again, most of this information should have been covered before a meeting was set up to come meet the dogs. If none of these things have been covered, I would personally be a little concerned. But, then I am told that I don't leave much room for any questions because of the amount of information that is sent, and really, that is the way it should be.


----------



## DogsRule1234567 (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes! It's kind of hard to talk on the phone...I swear I have a phobia about it. I feel like he sounds a little busy as well when I call. I'm hoping this first meeting will be when we really "get to know each other." He has already asked me a few of the basic questions. I know he will definitely be looking at the interactions between the dogs. Hahaha I'm just hoping it will be a fun and great experience.


----------

